# A great piece on the "sinner's prayer"



## J. Dean (Sep 21, 2012)

I wish somebody had presented this to me years ago. Then again, I may have been too hard-headed to listen:
Evangelism Tactics | The Sinners Prayer for Salvation | Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for that, Jeremy!


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 21, 2012)

I participated in that stuff too. I'm sorry I wasn't instructed properly at a younger age. But praise be to God that I was shown otherwise.


----------



## Jack K (Sep 21, 2012)

A sound article. I was interested in was he _does_ say to people at the end of a discussion about becoming a Christian. I'm always aware of certain things not to say, but in avoiding things like a "sinner's prayer" I often feel I've instead just sputtered my way to an awkward close to the conversation; one that goes nowhere.


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Sep 21, 2012)

Excellent read! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Zach (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks very much for sharing! Very helpful!


----------

